

Gizmodo:  Latest firmware neuters the iPhone . . . upon re-review, don't buy the iPhone - pius
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/iphone/iphone-re+reviewed-verdict-dont-buy-302075.php
From Gizmodo:<p>I was planning to change our "Wait" verdict to a full-on and rabid "Buy". That wasn't because of Apple, but because of the cool apps being offered by independent developers. All that came to an end yesterday after the new Apple firmware 1.1.1 neutered the handset.  With this, I'm going to have to move our recommendation from "Wait" to "Don't hold your breath." I'm done with this handset until third-party apps come back.
======
pius
From the Gizmodo reviewer:

I was planning to change our "Wait" verdict to a full-on and rabid "Buy". That
wasn't because of Apple, but because of the cool apps being offered by
independent developers. All that came to an end yesterday after the new Apple
firmware 1.1.1 neutered the handset. Sure, unlocked iPhones were broken. But
more importantly, Apple wiped away the powerful programs that helped push the
iPhone to greatness. With this, I'm going to have to move our recommendation
from "Wait" to "Don't hold your breath." I'm done with this handset until
third-party apps come back.

------
ibsulon
The iPhone has been the best advertizing Nokia's N95 could get.

------
zach
Who are these people?

